# Tissot PRC200 w/Di-Modell Chronissimo Strap



## shappy

It was a tight fit and took a bit of work, but once it was on, it felt smooth on the pins.


----------



## Riker

Thanks for the pics Shappy. Looks really good. :-!

Any chance you could take a full pic of the watch & starp unbuckled lying flat?


----------



## shappy

Here you go...


----------



## Riker

Perfecto.

Thanks Shappy :-!


----------



## certvista

Really Kool man, shappy i love this pic, I got this model from my Dad. Really beautiful.


----------

